# Ravel and Debussy Get Me So Well



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Their music really speaks to me, that haunting lingering feeling of a quiet madness is bittersweet in the best of ways. I think their music represents the mood I'm in most of the time.

Anyone else really reinstate with them?


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I resonate with people such as yourself who go for the more unique and esoteric, as, the classical community is simply a smaller version of just this, represented within the general public. People with advanced minds, we just go deeper within our own divisions created by romanticism.

But on the point, Ravel and Debussy are more favorable to me than a lot of composers. My favorite composer was said to have a striking influence on these two: Borodin.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ethereality said:


> I resonate with people such as yourself who go for the more unique and esoteric, as, the classical community is only a smaller version of this to the general public. People with higher-level minds.
> 
> But yes, on point, Ravel and Debussy are certainly more favorable to me than a lot of composers. Though my favorite composer was said to have a striking influence on these two: Borodin.


I will listen to more of Borodin!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Their music really speaks to me, that haunting lingering feeling of a quiet madness is bittersweet in the best of ways. I think their music represents the mood I'm in most of the time.
> 
> Anyone else really reinstate with them?


Which works in particular?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Which works in particular?


I wouldn't pick out individual pieces, it's the overall tone of their works that gets me. I think Ethereality put it well when he said esoteric!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I certainly love more common Classical composers like Bach and Haydn, but this music gets me a bit more.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Just as one example, I love of course Debussy's orchestral works, but then when Debussy's piano works are orchestrated, YES. But this is just a thread example..:











They have so many other, arguably, more stunning pieces.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ethereality said:


> Just as one example, I love of course Debussy's orchestral works, but then when Debussy's piano works are orchestrated, YES. But this is just a thread example..:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, there are some great transcriptions of their works!  Especially Debussy's Piano Works to Orchestral ones as you said.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I love Ravel's music. For me, Daphnis, La Valse, and Gaspard de la nuit are masterpieces. There is a lot of passion lurking underneath the surface of coolness and precision. 

On the other hand, I'm not so keen on Debussy, except perhaps the Nocturnes for its inventiveness.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Couldn't agree more OP. I'm quite obsessed with both composers, but these days, more so Ravel. I just caught one of his works live for the first time (the G major piano concerto). I'm sure I will come back around to Debussy, and I do listen to his piano music often, just less so his orchestral music lately. I think Ravel was probably the better orchestrator of the two, but it's close.

Have you heard Pelléas et Mélisande? I think that might be the next step for me. I love what I've heard of it.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Debussy and Ravel! Perhaps the closest pairing of similar yet still distinct talents in classical music composition. Wary, appreciative, sometimes slightly acid rivals. It's always interesting to read comments and analyses of the two by musicologists, music historians, textbook authors and the like. But such wondrous works, of almost unvarying high quality! They are a mainstay of my enjoyment of music.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Never heard the orchestral version of 'flaxen hair' before. Just wow.

Almost sounds like Vaughan Williams.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Their music really speaks to me, that haunting lingering feeling of a quiet madness is bittersweet in the best of ways. I think their music represents the mood I'm in most of the time.
> 
> Anyone else really reinstate with them?


Ravel is like Mozart in creative genius of archetypal beauty. 
Debussy has so much beauty, it is often indescribable.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> Couldn't agree more OP. I'm quite obsessed with both composers, but these days, more so Ravel. I just caught one of his works live for the first time (the G major piano concerto). I'm sure I will come back around to Debussy, and I do listen to his piano music often, just less so his orchestral music lately. I think Ravel was probably the better orchestrator of the two, but it's close.
> 
> Have you heard Pelléas et Mélisande? I think that might be the next step for me. I love what I've heard of it.


I've watched/heard Pelleas et Melisande and it is probably my favorite Opera.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I find I like French composers more in general. Couperin and Rameau from long ago, Honegger, Milhaud and the Impressionists from the 20th Century.





Jean Françaix: Quintetto per fiati No.2 (1987) A more modern French composer I like.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I've watched/heard Pelleas et Melisande and it is probably my favorite Opera.


Yes nice opera. What others do you know well?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jdec said:


> Yes nice opera. What others do you know well?


Fidelio, Figaro, The Magic Flute and Don Giovanni (the only one I've seen live). I was _listening_ to one by Wagner the other day, and found it great.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

regenmusic said:


> I find I like French composers more in general. Couperin and Rameau from long ago, Honegger, Milhaud and the Impressionists from the 20th Century.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------

